

IBM's zEnterprise architecture makes mainframes cool again, also efficient - rxin
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/23/ibms-zenterprise-architecture-makes-mainframes-cool-again-also/

======
ax0n
Having put hard time into the financial sector (where most of these dinosaur
descendants find themselves) I can say that nothing will make mainframes cool
again. Ever.

The features aren't really anything earth-shattering compared to the z10, and
I had my fill of those already. It can just handle more of the same. And let's
face it, once you've seen more than 1TB of RAM and more than 48 cores crammed
into one box, all bets of being impressed by hardware are off. Oh, nice. Three
TB of RAM.

The energy savings, if true, will be nice. But at more than 3kW per legacy z10
unit, that's not saying much. Very few enterprises need the raw power of this
platform. The financial industry uses it mostly for its ability to have zero
downtime and to take advantage of the sysplex functionality.

